# Firefox ignoriert <br> in Span



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juli 2016)

HI,
ich hab eine Liste mit SVG-grafiken udn zwei Spans mit text in welchem dieser mittels <br< umbrochen wird.
Der Firefox ignoriert aber irgendwie die br. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


```
<div class="container">
  <ul class="nav menu legende col-md-24">
  <li class="item-122 agil">
  <a href="/de/agil-framework" class="agil">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">A</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">Agil-Framework</span>
  </a>
  </li>
  <li class="item-123 waterfall">
  <a href="/de/wasserfall-modell" class="waterfall">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">V</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">Wasserfall-Modell</span>
  </a>
  </li>
  <li class="item-129 motis_two">
  <a href="/de/motis-basierte-softwareprodukte" class="motis_two">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">MP</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">MOTIS <br> basierte Softwareprodukte</span>
  </a>
  </li>
  <li class="item-128 motis_one">
  <a href="/de/motis-basierte-dienstleistungen-qs-simulationen" class="motis_one">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">MS</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">MOTIS <br> basierte Dienstleistungen <br> (QS, Simulationen)</span>
  </a>
  </li>
  <li class="item-127 ooa">
  <a href="/de/requirement-engineering-ooa-alle-branchen" class="ooa">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">RE</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">Requirement Engineering <br> OOA alle Branchen</span>
  </a>
  </li>
  <li class="item-126 ooa-mobility">
  <a href="/de/business-engeneering-requirement-engineering-ooa-mobility" class="ooa-mobility">
  <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 38 44">
  <path fill-rule="evenodd" fill="#EEE" stroke="#AAA" stroke-width="2" d="M19.124 2L1.89 12.13v19.885l17.264 10.23 17.75-10.08V12.327L19.125 2z" />
  </svg><span class="hexagon_text">M</span><span class="link_text hidden-xs">Business Engineering<br>Requirement Engineering <br> OOA Mobility </span>
  </a>
  </li>
  </ul>
</div>
```

Hab grad einieg Styles rasugenommen und festgestellt das es wohl an einem float liegt. Nur wie ich das gefixt bekomm und trotzdem das Aussehen beibehalte muss ich smal austesten.
Aber trotzdem sehr strange.


----------



## SpiceLab (31. Juli 2016)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hab grad einieg Styles rasugenommen und festgestellt das es wohl an einem float liegt. Nur wie ich das gefixt bekomm und trotzdem das Aussehen beibehalte muss ich smal austesten.


Wenn Du das CSS zum HTML postest, lässt sich das Rätsel vielleicht gemeinsam lösen


----------



## djheke (1. August 2016)

Vielleicht kannst du   <b> basierte Softwareprodukte</b> nehmen und  mit css zum Blockelement befördern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. August 2016)

Hi,
sorry hab vergessen das CSS zu posten.
Aber was mir grad im Inspektor vom FF aufgefallen ist, ist das dieser dort wo das Break drinnen steht ein <br></br> draus macht.
Ist das im FF beabsichtigt? Im Quelltext steht nur ein <br>.

Das CSS liefere ich noch nach. Ich hab grad keinen vernünftigen Zugang zur Seite.

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (1. August 2016)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Aber was mir grad im Inspektor vom FF aufgefallen ist, ist das dieser dort wo das Break drinnen steht ein <br></br> draus macht.
> Ist das im FF beabsichtigt? Im Quelltext steht nur ein <br>.


Das ist "normal". Bei <hr>, <img>, usw.  erscheint auch ein schließender Tag, obwohl es den nicht gibt.


Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> sorry hab vergessen das CSS zu posten.
> ...
> Das CSS liefere ich noch nach. Ich hab grad keinen vernünftigen Zugang zur Seite.


Hab mir sowas schon gedacht


----------

